# Fork STUCK!



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been trying to remove a fork off a parts bike and it WON'T budge. It reminds me of the seat post issue with my AMF Roadmaster. Which is the very reason I gave up on it. Any suggestions to get the fork out? I have someone wanting the fork and another wanting the neck.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a gooseneck stuck real bad a month or two ago. I removed the handlebars and front tire, leaving just the gooseneck and fork.  The back tire was still on so I set a table a few feet from the vise . put the back tire on the table and angled the bike down so that I could immobilize the gooseneck in the vise.  This is critical because the just holding the handlebars doesn't work.  With the gooseneck secured in the vise you should be able to get the proper leverage on the fork.  Good luck!!


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 8, 2010)

aerokroil!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 8, 2010)

I had one from a 62 Schwinn Hollywood. Got it in parts form from Vegas. I guess the bike came from somewhere else, because the seller sawzalled the frame tubes off the head tube & fork! (I wasn't getting the frame.) I tried everything, including heating it up with a propane torch, no go. Finally, cut the stem off so I could get it apart. Tried the torch again, and stuck the fork over a truck frame, and wrenched on it til the fork blades bent. Then I threw it away, couldn't do no mo'!


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 8, 2010)

pb blaster and a phneumatic hammer you can get at home depot.it cost 15 bucks and it s a great tool for alot of things.just need a air compessor


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 23, 2010)

Had the same problem with my 1961 AMF. Find a open rocky road And drag race and hit all large rocks. sounds dumb but it works.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 2, 2010)

Electric impact wrench.  I picked up a cheap one at the cheap-o hardware store for like $35.  Pops out rusty stem bolts and loosens rusty headset top nuts with relative ease.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

